# Shipping from Australia to India



## NeedInfo (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi,

Does anyone if shipping or taking extra baggage on the flight would be better option? When we came to Australia we were given two extra baggage as it was one way ticket and first time entry. Now we are planning to go back and wanted to know what would be better option. Or rather leave the items here as shipping would be expensive?

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2012)

I've not heard of any airline offering the same going back. Would it be too costly using excess baggage?

Do you not like Australia then?


----------



## NeedInfo (Aug 25, 2011)

Its just that things are not working out well and its been two months since we are here and we are not yet into any job! So planning to go back and take up the job in India.

Yes excess baggage would be too costly to use.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

NeedInfo said:


> Its just that things are not working out well and its been two months since we are here and we are not yet into any job! So planning to go back and take up the job in India.
> 
> Yes excess baggage would be too costly to use.


Sad to know this. Which occupation are you in and which city?


----------



## NeedInfo (Aug 25, 2011)

Perth and I am a Java Developer and my husband is in to Mechanical.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2012)

very sad, if it's any consolation we only lasted 4 months for the same reasons. 

What type of stuff are we talking about. Might it be cheaper to buy new when you get back?


----------



## NeedInfo (Aug 25, 2011)

If I get an idea about how much would it cost for shipping I can decide I guess.


----------



## pawinder_gupta (Nov 20, 2011)

NeedInfo said:


> Perth and I am a Java Developer and my husband is in to Mechanical.


I am a technical architect in JAVA/J2EE and planning to move to Sydney in June. I was taken aback by your post that you are moving back because you did not get a job. I am going there with a hope that things will fall in place in 2 months.


----------



## NeedInfo (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi Pawinder,

Sydney should be ok for software guys I fee. But not sure. Even we came with a deadline of just 2 months and people say it takes much more than that for few and its not right to give up so soon. When we were planning to move same people said we will get or atleast my husband will get one quite soon  I think it all depends on your luck!

Good Luck with your move. Don't get discouraged by this thread. Its different for each individual. Its just that not many people will be willing to help others and you must be ready for that.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

pawinder_gupta said:


> I am a technical architect in JAVA/J2EE and planning to move to Sydney in June. I was taken aback by your post that you are moving back because you did not get a job. I am going there with a hope that things will fall in place in 2 months.


Sydney should be good for ICT. You get hundreds of job openings on seek when you search Java and Sydney. So you should be able to land a job if you are prepared and if you network smartly. Post your experience once you land.

Perth hardly fetches any results...


----------



## NeedInfo (Aug 25, 2011)

atsurti said:


> Sydney should be good for ICT. You get hundreds of job openings on seek when you search Java and Sydney. So you should be able to land a job if you are prepared and if you network smartly. Post your experience once you land.
> 
> Perth hardly fetches any results...


Sorry for not being active on the site. Just wanted to let anyone who is reading this thread know that i did stay back and tried for few more and did succeed  if any software engineer in perth let me know i can refer to my consultant. Cheers!!!


----------



## Sukhoi (Jun 23, 2012)

*Congrats!*



NeedInfo said:


> Sorry for not being active on the site. Just wanted to let anyone who is reading this thread know that i did stay back and tried for few more and did succeed  if any software engineer in perth let me know i can refer to my consultant. Cheers!!!


Very nice to hear about your success in finding a job. I am sure this message of yours will motivate others not to give up so easily.

Congrats again


----------



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice to read about the happy ending... like a Bollywood film


----------



## footinmouth (Jun 10, 2012)

Always like a Happy Ending to a story.


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

NeedInfo said:


> Sorry for not being active on the site. Just wanted to let anyone who is reading this thread know that i did stay back and tried for few more and did succeed  if any software engineer in perth let me know i can refer to my consultant. Cheers!!!


that's the spirit...never give up! Though I did not get the answer to the cost of shipping stuff, I at-least got inspired


----------



## ethan007 (Jul 21, 2012)

NeedInfo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone if shipping or taking extra baggage on the flight would be better option? When we came to Australia we were given two extra baggage as it was one way ticket and first time entry. Now we are planning to go back and wanted to know what would be better option. Or rather leave the items here as shipping would be expensive?
> 
> Thanks!


hi 
if you want extra baggage services then you should book your tickets from india to australia or vice-versa with jet-airways because last time when i was going to australia then only they provide student extra baggage service so you should check jet-airways services may be they provide their service now also..:focus:


----------



## ethan007 (Jul 21, 2012)

NeedInfo said:


> Sorry for not being active on the site. Just wanted to let anyone who is reading this thread know that i did stay back and tried for few more and did succeed  if any software engineer in perth let me know i can refer to my consultant. Cheers!!!


hi
so nice ...happy to read it .....you also cheers....


----------



## speedyv9 (Aug 9, 2012)

NeedInfo said:


> Sorry for not being active on the site. Just wanted to let anyone who is reading this thread know that i did stay back and tried for few more and did succeed  if any software engineer in perth let me know i can refer to my consultant. Cheers!!!


Excellent news. So glad that things worked out for you. Wish you a fabulous future ahead.


----------



## NeedInfo (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks all


----------



## ethan007 (Jul 21, 2012)

hi dear,

I am also agree with you Sydney is really a right place for Software people's. If you have a good technical knowledge of JAVA/J2EE and other software. Then you will really enjoy that place.
Further its depends on your luck and knowledge dear.

Good Luck.......!


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

Good that u didn't lose hope.. everything happens for good itself..  will need ur help once I come to perth as I am a software engineer too


----------



## NeedInfo (Aug 25, 2011)

katy_aus said:


> Good that u didn't lose hope.. everything happens for good itself..  will need ur help once I come to perth as I am a software engineer too


Sure thing. Let me know when you are here


----------

